# Bromley vs Stratton vs Magic ... You have to choose



## fluid164 (Jan 15, 2015)

Here's  the detail you'll need to give an fair opinion.... We are not knowledgeable of the area, but this where we are going, 2/16-2/19

Beginner kids under 12 through Expert skiers
We mostly stick to slopes, but intrigued by glades
Skiers, not boarders
Probably want the kids in lessons or camp for one day
Three days in the area...we are thinking we want to go to one of the mountains for 2 days and one other one day. The 2 day ticket appears to get some discount.
We are not loaded down with cash!

Go!



Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MMP (Jan 15, 2015)

fluid164 said:


> Here's  the detail you'll need to give an fair opinion.... We are not knowledgeable of the area, but this where we are going, 2/16-2/19
> 
> Beginner kids under 12 through Expert skiers
> We mostly stick to slopes, but intrigued by glades
> ...



Get some cash-hit Stratton.

Heart says Magic, head says Bromley.

2 Bromley
1 Magic


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 15, 2015)

President's day week. Busy.
Stratton will be the busiest followed by Bromley

Stratton has the most lifts and terrian

If there is snow Magic would be great for your one day. Stratton is groomer heaven. Bromley faces south and can be great on a sunny cooler day.

Magic has one base area where all trails lead so getting lost/separated is not an option and different level skiers can all ski down at the same time to the same place. Stratton has 2 different base areas and multiple spread out lifts. Bromley has really only one base area but has a lift that is off to the side part way up the mountain.

I can only assume that Stratton while probably have a good ski school would have very full classes. Magic would have a better ratio of instructor to student.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 15, 2015)

If Magic has a decent amt of terrain open and the beginner level kids are comfortable riding a chairlift I would do 1-2 of your days there. Magic has some wonderful gentle greens off the summit they would enjoy. 
As you probably know, their advanced/expert offerings, when there is snow, are unmatched in Southern VT.
I also worry about crowds/$$ at Stratton during the heart of school vacation week.

If the beginners are not comfortable riding a chairlift Magic is effectively out of the running as they don't have a real learning area at this time.


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Jan 15, 2015)

fluid164 said:


> Here's  the detail you'll need to give an fair opinion.... We are not knowledgeable of the area, but this where we are going, 2/16-2/19
> 
> Beginner kids under 12 through Expert skiers
> We mostly stick to slopes, but intrigued by glades
> ...



Ive got no hate for Stratton... but UGH... I really want to say Magic. 

Yes. Do Magic. You have 4 weeks to let them fill in the trees and get that cover cranking. If it were me, I would ski Magic (particularly on a budget).


----------



## Tin (Jan 15, 2015)

If you like standing in lines and are made of money Stratton. If Magic gets some natural snow hit it. If Magic has most of their terrain open then there is no point in skiing most other places in VT. Never mind Bromley or Stratton.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 15, 2015)

i'll be different.. while i enjoy magic if you are catering to the 12 year old beginners i suspect you'd enjoy Bromley more.


----------



## skifree (Jan 15, 2015)

Stratton sounds like it fits your family profile the best. Lift tickets will set you back almost $100 per person though.
Not a fan of Bromley. Tickets no value for prez week.
Magic is best value but may not be the place for a beginner.


----------



## dlague (Jan 15, 2015)

Magic was not an option but since it was mentioned - when I think of staying on trail Magic is not what I think of.  They keep a lot of stuff natural.  If groomers are the point - Magic can get boring.  If you like to explore then Magic can be fun if they have the snow.

I think Stratton is the most popular and is definitely the place to go for groomers.  I have never been to Bromley but it looks like it has lots of groomers as well.  However, dollar for dollar buy the lift tickets in advance online 3 day pass averages out to $75 per day for adults and 55 per day for 7-12 compared to $61 per day for adults at Bromley.  Stratton has twice the trails and twice the acreage.

Personally I would do one day at each for the fun of it!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 15, 2015)

Stratton and Bromley.


----------



## Boxtop Willie (Jan 15, 2015)

2 days Bromley...and they have a great ski school
1 day Magic

Stratton during vacation...complete zoo


----------



## MMP (Jan 15, 2015)

dlague said:


> Magic was not an option but since it was mentioned - when I think of staying on trail Magic is not what I think of.  They keep a lot of stuff natural.  If groomers are the point - Magic can get boring.  If you like to explore then Magic can be fun if they have the snow.



I could not disagree with this more. If the mountain is open, every run at Magic is over 1600 vertical, with long, winding, classic, new england ski trails of varying characteristics. The other areas in SOVT in my opinion are so homogenous (wide, flat, groomed, short and served by a lift that doesn't go top to bottom -URSA. for example) that they are uninteresting.

Magic, when it has snow this year will have two lifts serving the entire vertical, and also grooming that is on par with Statton. Know how I know? The grooming is done by someone that worked at Stratton (and left of his own accord).

Magis has terrain that cannot be groomed, that is where it differs from the others. Find me someone with balls big enough to groom Witch, Black, Master ( Magician....


----------



## fluid164 (Jan 15, 2015)

Great info...a lot to consider...keep it coming!!  thanks all for the open honesty!


----------



## trackbiker (Jan 15, 2015)

MMP said:


> I could not disagree with this more. If the mountain is open, every run at Magic is over 1600 vertical, with long, winding, classic, new england ski trails of varying characteristics. The other areas in SOVT in my opinion are so homogenous (wide, flat, groomed, short and served by a lift that doesn't go top to bottom -URSA. for example) that they are uninteresting.
> 
> Magic, when it has snow this year will have two lifts serving the entire vertical, and also grooming that is on par with Statton. Know how I know? The grooming is done by someone that worked at Stratton (and left of his own accord).
> 
> Magis has terrain that cannot be groomed, that is where it differs from the others. Find me someone with balls big enough to groom Witch, Black, Master ( Magician....



I agree that you should spend at least one day at Magic if they have snow. The long groomers are great for the beginners and will not be crowded. The experts will like the whole mountain.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 15, 2015)

I love Magic, but if you have some very raw and timid beginners in your group, then Magic will be tough for them.  Otherwise magic is a great place.  The terrain is the best (most challenging) in Southern vt, and the vibe is awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fahz (Jan 15, 2015)

I think over vacation week the weekends are by far the worst for crowds and you are there on days of the week.  I have visited all three and would have to say the under 12 beginner with lesson makes me think Bromley.  It is a family mountain and has a Kidsrule program that might be what your looking for.  Stratton has the gondola. The line can be long but when it is really cold & windy it offers a nice break, has the most terrain but costs the most.  Least crowded would be Magic but always the most fun when it snows and everything opens up.  Multi-day Bromley and watch the weather, powder day hit Magic, otherwise spend the extra and go to Stratton.  If I wasn't committed to a multi day and had never been there before I - hit all three.  Each is a unique experience.


----------



## Mullen (Jan 15, 2015)

2 Bromley 1 at magic if there is good snow.......I'm just not a fan of stratton.......it just feels too foofu there for me.  

Bromley has a great ski school and cool camp program for your little ones, plus you can probably get a really good deal staying right there at the sun mtn lodge that will include breakfast.  And magic is right on the same road, real close.


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 15, 2015)

Wait did you say 2/16? Isn't that Valentine's Day weekend not presidents weekend?


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 15, 2015)

rocks860 said:


> Wait did you say 2/16? Isn't that Valentine's Day weekend not presidents weekend?



same thing this year


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 15, 2015)

Well fuck, looks like I'll be skiing that weekend too, probably at Magic. My girlfriend and I are staying at this place called a stonewall inn for the weekend and likely skiing sunday.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 15, 2015)

If the beginners can ride the lift Magic would be a good option as the group lesson would be a lot more like a private lesson or at the worst, a lower ratio than the others. Magic at its most crowded on the Saturday on holiday week will still have much shorter lines on average than the other two. If we have good snow and you are tempted by the glades, all the more reason to come to Magic as there are many here that can introduce you to what Magic has to offer. The glades  run the gamut from low angle gentle glades right up to some pretty technical terrain and everything in between. If the snow sucks however you would have more options at the other 2.


----------



## dlague (Jan 15, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> same thing this year



Yup and I will be at Magic on the 14th - as long as we get snow!


----------



## fluid164 (Jan 15, 2015)

Excellent feedback folks! I am thinking Bromley for kids camp and one extra day thinking they will enjoy a day there after camp... So probably Tuesday-Weds, then Thursday at Magic... If it snows, otherwise Stratton.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 15, 2015)

fluid164 said:


> Excellent feedback folks! I am thinking Bromley for kids camp and one extra day thinking they will enjoy a day there after camp... So probably Tuesday-Weds, then Thursday at Magic... If it snows, otherwise Stratton.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


I'm sure you are making the right choice with 2 days at Bromley.  I would check the snow conditions for Magic, because I am not sure what the younger, less skilled skiers would do be able to do with it.  Don't get me wrong: Magic is wonderful - but they don't make the snow nor doing they have the grooming capability of the other nearby areas.  But if you decide against Magic, and you really want to try a different area, I would recommend Okemo over Stratton.


----------



## canobie#1 (Jan 15, 2015)

stratton


----------



## x10003q (Jan 15, 2015)

MMP said:


> I could not disagree with this more. If the mountain is open, every run at Magic is over 1600 vertical, with long, winding, classic, new england ski trails of varying characteristics. The other areas in SOVT in my opinion are so homogenous (wide, flat, groomed, short and served by a lift that doesn't go top to bottom -URSA. for example) that they are uninteresting.
> 
> Magic, when it has snow this year will have two lifts serving the entire vertical, and also grooming that is on par with Statton. Know how I know? The grooming is done by someone that worked at Stratton (and left of his own accord).
> 
> Magis has terrain that cannot be groomed, that is where it differs from the others. Find me someone with balls big enough to groom Witch, Black, Master ( Magician....



Reality - Magic's vertical is around 1450 and the URSA 6 pack is 1340 and the  Snowbowl Quad is 1380.I guess you forgot about the Stratton gondola at 1740. Saying Magic is better because the lifts serve the entire vertical is not really a selling point in this situation. 

If there is no snow I would go to Stratton and Bromley.


----------



## MMP (Jan 15, 2015)

Good research. You enjoy yourself.


----------



## x10003q (Jan 15, 2015)

MMP said:


> Good research. You enjoy yourself.



Thank you - and you too.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 16, 2015)

fluid164 said:


> then Thursday at Magic... If it snows,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


  Makes my ears hurt again.  Magic CANNOT shake this ridiculous notion it's only good with new snow.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 16, 2015)

x10003q said:


> Reality - Magic's vertical is around 1450 and the URSA 6 pack is 1340 and the  Snowbowl Quad is 1380.I guess you forgot about the Stratton gondola at 1740. Saying Magic is better because the lifts serve the entire vertical is not really a selling point in this situation.
> 
> If there is no snow I would go to Stratton and Bromley.


Is the vert at Magic not 1700 off the Red Chair? At least that is what they publish....1650 ish on Black?


----------



## MMP (Jan 16, 2015)

they measure from the base


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 16, 2015)

MMP said:


> they measure from the base


Base of access road?


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 16, 2015)

Does Stratton still have a connection with Okemo?  I remember one year, staying in that area, getting a Stratton 3-day (decent price) and spending one day at Okemo.  Had to be the early 90's.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## MMP (Jan 16, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Base of access road?




haha, yah. the access road. lol


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 16, 2015)

MMP said:


> haha, yah. the access road. lol


Never knew that....still the best skiing south of K in all of New England


----------



## JoeB-Z (Jan 16, 2015)

MMP said:


> I could not disagree with this more. If the mountain is open, every run at Magic is over 1600 vertical, with long, winding, classic, new england ski trails of varying characteristics. The other areas in SOVT in my opinion are so homogenous (wide, flat, groomed, short and served by a lift that doesn't go top to bottom -URSA. for example) that they are uninteresting.
> 
> Magic, when it has snow this year will have two lifts serving the entire vertical, and also grooming that is on par with Statton. Know how I know? The grooming is done by someone that worked at Stratton (and left of his own accord).
> 
> Magis has terrain that cannot be groomed, that is where it differs from the others. Find me someone with balls big enough to groom Witch, Black, Master ( Magician....



Last year they did make snow on and groom Talisman. While a notch down from the trails listed above, it is a great trail with nice steep pitch right down the fall line. Supposedly they now have the capability (but perhaps not the will) to make snow on Sorcerer. Skiing can really be quite good at Magic without fresh snow. This past Saturday was fairly poor and I almost passed on Sunday. Lo and behold it was quite decent on Sunday. The Sunday before there was an inversion and everything softened up a bit. Quite nice. My attitude is I ski what is there.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 16, 2015)

JoeB-Z said:


> Last year they did make snow on and groom Talisman. While a notch down from the trails listed above, it is a great trail with nice steep pitch right down the fall line. Supposedly they now have the capability (but perhaps not the will) to make snow on Sorcerer. Skiing can really be quite good at Magic without fresh snow. This past Saturday was fairly poor and I almost passed on Sunday. Lo and behold it was quite decent on Sunday. The Sunday before there was an inversion and everything softened up a bit. Quite nice. My attitude is I ski what is there.


  This guy gets it.  Only problem is MMP cannot handle Talisman.  He's really just not that good.


----------



## MMP (Jan 16, 2015)

Broke my shoulder on Hocus Pocus, nothing else to see here.

Last year they groomed Sorcerer. In all my years at Magic I don't recall that ever happening.


----------



## dlague (Jan 16, 2015)

JoeB-Z said:


> My attitude is I ski what is there.



Exactly!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 16, 2015)

MMP said:


> Last year they groomed Sorcerer. In all my years at Magic I don't recall that ever happening.



That was a surprise. I can remember  one or two other times but it was at least eight or nine years ago.


----------



## slatham (Jan 16, 2015)

The real vert of Red is over 1500 but not 1700 (or even 1600). Many areas either inflate vert (in Magic's case it was previous ownership and has never been changed) or they have vertical that is not really skiable (Stratton claims 2000 but Gondi only 1750. Mt Snow says 1700, but Blue Bird is 1500.

In my book total vert is not nearly as important as the vert of specific lifts/pods. For instance, at Stratton the relevant vert is URSA or Snowbowl at 1350. Mt Snow, really, is North face which is 1100 (but even if the relevant lift is Bluebird its still only 1500). Even at Sugarbush, is the full 2400 of Lincoln peak what I want, with the run out? No, its Bravo or Heavens Gate or CastleRock.

That is one reason why I skiing Mountains like Magic and Bromley (1380) - the relevant vert is enough even if the total is less than the larger resorts.

RUSTY, I agree Magic has a lot to offer even with limited snow, but they are doing a terrible job of letting people know what is going on, even with the big MLK weekend coming up. No alpine update since 12/4, snow report lacking and never a mid week preview, and facebook lacking. I love the place but the lack of info is frustrating!

Lastly - the comments made on this thread were pretty much spot on. Impressive honesty and knowledge on the board.


----------



## x10003q (Jan 16, 2015)

You can get around 1925 vertical feet (lift served by 2 6packs) at Stratton when you ski from the top down to the Sun Bowl base area.

Magic's terrain is awesome. The problem is snow. With a base at around 1400 ft it just does not get the natural snow that Bromley gets with a 2000 ft base or Stratton gets with a 2100 ft main base. If there is no  natural snow, Magic cannot match the Bromley or Stratton snowmaking firepower. Today Magic is reporting 10/43 trails, Bromley is reporting 43/46 and Stratton is reporting 85/97. 

The comments in the thread reflect the differences.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 16, 2015)

Admittedly it'd only ten but in general,  I will happily take those ten over the other two though Bromley is a cool place on a sunny spring day


----------



## Abubob (Jan 16, 2015)

MMP said:


> Heart says Magic, head says Bromley.


+1


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 16, 2015)

I like Bromley better than Stratton but I'd do 1 day at Bromley 2 at Stratton for your family. Magic leaves most terrain ungroomed its better for experts.

If there is a lot of snow I would do 1 day at Magic though. It's cheaper also. Def my fav in Southern VT, and there are enough easier trails that the beginners can entertain themselves on Day 3 when they are probably tired anyway.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 16, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> I like Bromley better than Stratton but I'd do 1 day at Bromley 2 at Stratton for your family. Magic leaves most terrain ungroomed its better for experts.
> 
> If there is a lot of snow I would do 1 day at Magic though. It's cheaper also. Def my fav in Southern VT, and there are enough easier trails that the beginners can entertain themselves on Day 3 when they are probably tired anyway.



Saying Magic is better for experts is worse than saying it's only good with fresh snow. There are several nice cruisers to keep even the occasional skier happy. It's really just rank beginners that suffer.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 16, 2015)

Magic is obviously better for experts. Yes beginners will find something to ski, and there cruisers are great too, but the majority of the mountain tends to be either steep, ungroomed, or otherwise technical.

I also like it about 3 days after fresh snow. I prefer to follow a groove through the woods than bust through deep stuff with 80mm underfoot.

Don't worry jrmagic if any advanced skier asked where to go I'd recommend Magic in a heartbeat (assuming they had any terrain open)

I'd also say Bromley has the best beginner terrain because they have 2 lifts which cover reasonably sized pods of terrain that are mainly green circles, so it gives real beginners some variety. (plus option of a green route down from top)

Stratton is best for intermediates who will increase their confidence by skiing all their easy blacks.


----------



## fluid164 (Jan 17, 2015)

Awesome thread! Nothing like a comparison to bring out the passion... The Magic lovers definitely win for passion. Bromley appears to the obvious choice for my crew....but have to try Magic if the small ones stay home one day. Sold!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MMP (Jan 17, 2015)

One comment about the skiing experience. I enjoy riding the single at Mad. I love Red at magic. Something about the pace of a ski day that has a more relaxed atmosphere that you only get a few places. When I ski Stratton or Killington I am constantly looking over my shoulder and checking blind spots. A kid we know got skied into the woods and broke his femur at Stratton. I attribute this to massive uphill capacity that results in crowded slopes. Even when magic is wide open and has a lift line, the hill is uncrowded. 

While magic has fewer open trails, I maintain that the experience is still better than a couple hundred more vert, a fast lift, and waffles. 

Skiing magic today! Can't wait.


----------



## JoeB-Z (Jan 17, 2015)

fluid164 said:


> Awesome thread! Nothing like a comparison to bring out the passion... The Magic lovers definitely win for passion. Bromley appears to the obvious choice for my crew....but have to try Magic if the small ones stay home one day. Sold!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



Make that a day a Thursday and you are skiing for $20. 

Magic was making whales of snow on upper Trick today and I was told they had started on the west side. Plenty of trails open today. No lines whatsoever.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 18, 2015)

Those whales on Trick were huge yesterday!


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 18, 2015)

You should have seen the whales on Superstar at K when I skied there Thurs. The whales were substantially higher than the height of the chairfor almost the whole length of the chair except at the bottom where the chair is higher. They're going to need to extend the arms on the snowmaking towers since the whales were just about as high as the towers. There are a couple of pictures on KZone of them. They've since groomed them out.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 18, 2015)

Back in the day I was a K pass holder and remember how ridiculous the piles were. We don't have that kind of firepower or budget but I can say the base went from a few inches on upper trick to a few feet. Its skiing incredible well today


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 18, 2015)

jrmagic said:


> Back in the day I was a K pass holder and remember how ridiculous the piles were. We don't have that kind of firepower or budget but I can say the base went from a few inches on upper trick to a few feet. It skiing incredible well today



JR rain today? forecast for tonight?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 18, 2015)

jrmagic said:


> Back in the day I was a K pass holder and remember how ridiculous the piles were. We don't have that kind of firepower or budget but I can say the base went from a few inches on upper trick to a few feet. It skiing incredible well today


Sorry we didn't get to talk at the MRAC meeting the other day. Thanks for your support on the council. What you said did have an influence on the decision I think.

Enjoy your day on the slopes.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 18, 2015)

Raining now unfortunately. Not too hard but annoying. Valley is calling for 1-3 tonight. Hoping that translates to more the upper end for the mountain.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 18, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Sorry we didn't get to talk at the MRAC meeting the other day. Thanks for your support on the council. What you said did have an influence on the decision I think.
> 
> Enjoy your day on the slopes.



IMO it was the right thing to do which is how I always try to vote regardless of the oft uniformed emotional feelings of the public at large. Don't want to derail a ski site with fisheries management discussions so I will say I just came off the mountain and had an  awesome day. The rain got a little steadier which ducked but it skied great. My the last couple of runs it had turned back to snow at the top and was working it's way down. It's still non-frozem at the base but you can feel the chill in the air so I suspect by dinner time it will be snowing down here too and we may get a a few by the time the lifts spin tomorrow.


----------



## Powda (Jan 18, 2015)

To OP or anyone headed to these resorts, I stumbled across this lodging deal for The Upper Pass Lodge @ Magic. I've never stayed here but have heard very good things about the place. 
2 nights midweek $120 w/ breakfast and bagged lunch. 
2 nights weekend $189 w/ full breakfast and bagged lunch. 

https://www.livingsocial.com/escapes/properties/72643-green-mountain-lodge-picnic-lunch


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 19, 2015)

jrmagic said:


> IMO it was the right thing to do which is how I always try to vote regardless of the oft uniformed emotional feelings of the public at large. Don't want to derail a ski site with fisheries management discussions


Why?  These guys have as much of a clue of what's going on in fisheries management as most that hang on the fishing sites..:-D


----------

